# Сколько стоит баян



## internetbayan (22 Авг 2014)

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, сколько сейчас может стоить баян Левша в идеальном состоянии(7-ми голосный бас с отключениями,5 подбородков)Спасибо!


----------



## vev (22 Авг 2014)

*internetbayan*,
Ну всезнающая avito говорит, что 80-90тр в зависимости от состояния. По-мне так тыщ 80 он стоит.


----------



## MAN (22 Авг 2014)

internetbayan писал:


> Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько сейчас может стоить баян Левша в идеальном состоянии?


 А мне заодно подскажите, будьте добры, какое из значений слова _идеальный_ имеется в виду в данном контексте:
1) безупречный, совершенный
или
2) нереальный, воображаемый?

С учётом минимально возможного возраста такого инструмента в первый вариант хоть и хочется поверить, но сделать это нелегко, второй же (в смысле воображаемый безупречным) представляется более правдоподобным.


----------



## sd01 (22 Авг 2014)

internetbayan писал:


> Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, сколько сейчас может стоить баян Левша в идеальном состоянии(7-ми голосный бас с отключениями,5 подбородков)Спасибо!


 Если он действительно в идеальном состоянии,и в правой механике нет люфтов, зазоров и клавиши не плавают в гнездах, цена на уровне 100 тыс. А то они совсем обесценятся.
Я сам продаю за 95 с запчастями,механика в отличном состоянии, но ему требуется полировка,целлулоид на сгибах деформировался на солнце, с внутренней стороны корпуса. 
vev писал:


> Ну всезнающая avito говорит, что 80-90тр в зависимости от состояния. По-мне так тыщ 80 он стоит.


На Авито бывают Ясные поляны за 150 тыс, и за 100. Там кто как поставит. До этого 2 левши в Калуге продавали за 160 и 140 тыс, сейчас скинули до 85.
Не знаю, какая у них механика,у левши правая механика это аххилесова пята.


----------

